

A Visual Introduction to Abstract Geometrical Computation - based2
http://www.univ-orleans.fr/lifo/Members/Jerome.Durand-Lose/Recherche/AGC/intro_AGC.html

======
Ono-Sendai
Quite cool. Very similar to cellular automata - see Wolfram's 'A new kind of
science' for more details.

------
l4cr0ss
I don't understand. What's happening when it goes from the second to the third
diagram on number 2?

~~~
trit
Looks like it's showing the results for different starting sets. The diagrams
aren't directly related.

------
based2
from [http://www.pourlascience.fr/ewb_pages/a/article-une-
theorie-...](http://www.pourlascience.fr/ewb_pages/a/article-une-theorie-
revee-du-calcul-32661.php)

